# Photo Gallery



## Roy

Paul has started work on the photo gallery and it can be seen here :

http://www.horology.info/pic_library/

A banner will be placed on the front page of the forum with a link to it as soon as possible.

I would publicly like to thank Paul very much for coming up with this idea and for taking the time to produce it.


----------



## Stan

Thanks Paul.









Well done.


----------



## AlexR

Nice one Paul


----------



## DavidH

This is going to be good.

How do we submit pictures?


----------



## jasonm

Damn fine job wot wot..

Jason


----------



## Mrcrowley

Very nice indeed


----------



## Silver Hawk

DavidH said:


> How do we submit pictures?


David et al.

Content is everything!....so if anyone wants to speed the process up, you can help out by mailing me your photos directly. What I need is:

1) The normal photo that you'd post (i.e. full size)

2) A thumbnail photo that is 128 x 128 pixels

3) Short description.

You can sent them to my new email address kindly supplied by Roy:

[email protected] (remove the NOSPAM bit)

Thanks

Paul


----------



## jasonm

Dunno if I can do thumbnails...







I can resize to forum posting size but only have small medium large options....I dont use a specific photo editing software...

Jason


----------



## rhaythorne

Congratulations on a brilliant idea Paul. Hope you don't get swamped with submissions too soon as I have a new camera planned for next month. No more fuzzy photos for me


----------



## pg tips

Jase if you email me your pics I can thumnail them for you if you want.


----------



## gregor

Hi Paul,

great Idea!

I send you some pictures of my poljot.

Thanks!

the site looks good, and will be superb info ones it fills up with more and more pictures!










Gregor


----------



## Kenny

Paul

What a good idea


----------



## Silver Hawk

Added a fair bit this morning....went through the last 2 "Friday on your wrist" posts...

Anyone know what legalese I should put on front page? Currently have this but I'm sure there is a more professional statement...

"_This library is an archive of those photographs posted as topics on RLT Watch Forums by its registered members since 1-May-2004. The custodian of this library assumes these photographs are rightfully owned by the original topic author._"

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> Anyone know what legalese I should put on front page? Currently have this but I'm sure there is a more professional statement...
> 
> "_This library is an archive of those photographs posted as topics on RLT Watch Forums by its registered members since 1-May-2004. The custodian of this library assumes these photographs are rightfully owned by the original topic author._"
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


 It sounds professional to me, I don't know what else you could put.


----------



## Guest

Looks good Paul.

One point though Simons Carrera is under "C" should really be under "H" for Heuer.

Plus there is not enough of my fabulous pics there.


----------



## AlexR

Neil


----------



## Silver Hawk

neil said:


> Looks good Paul.
> 
> One point though Simons Carrera is under "C" should really be under "H" for Heuer.
> 
> Plus there is not enough of my fabulous pics there.


Niel,

Thanks for pointing that out...my brain & fingers were beginning to hurt...









The quickest way for me to put your fabulous pics on the gallery is if you mail them to me at [email protected] (remove NOSPAM). Forget about the thumbnail images, I'll create those...just send me the pics, one description and I'll put them on.

Same for everyone else....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy

I have added a banner at the top.

All three banners look a bit crappy but it is the best that I can do.









If anyone can do any better with any of them then please be my guest.


----------



## Silver Hawk

All 3 look fine to me Roy, thanks.


----------



## Roy

No thank YOU Paul,


----------



## AlexR

No,Thank you both


----------



## Sargon

So you're not going to simply pull them from Roy's forum? I think the file size of my originals will be too large (besides the exorbitant postage to the UK







) What size would you like them in?


----------



## chrisb

neil said:


> Looks good Paul.
> 
> One point though Simons Carrera is under "C" should really be under "H" for Heuer.
> 
> Plus there is not enough of my fabulous pics there.


Neil,

If you're going to split hairs........

"there *ARE* not enough of my fabulous pics there"


----------



## Guest

chrisb said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Paul.
> 
> One point though Simons Carrera is under "C" should really be under "H" for Heuer.
> 
> Plus there is not enough of my fabulous pics there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil,
> 
> If you're going to split hairs........
> 
> "there *ARE* not enough of my fabulous pics there"
Click to expand...

Quite right Chris.









You wouldn't think I went to grammar school.


----------



## chrisb

S'alright....I'm just trying to get up to 500 posts


----------



## JoT

I think Paul is doing an excellent job with the gallery, I also think that this is going to turn into a fantastic resource in the months to come.

One thing I have noticed is a wide range of detail in the descriptions varying from one word to quite detailed descriptions. Some are a function I think of Paul capturing images from the forum, if so should the owners supply Paul with a bit more detail









My personal feeling is that as a minimum the description should include the correct (or official) make, model and movement information; this could be suplemented by general comments, age, size, nicknames etc. Not everyone is as knowledgeable as members of the RLT Forum and I think it would be of value.

I dont know how Paul feels about it as it would involve a bit more typing. Perhaps the photo submission guideline could be expanded to include minimum requirements.

One other comment - some of the common watches are not that common - perhaps members favourites is more apt







for example Bulova Accutron I agree with but not Bulova and shoud Hamilton electrics have their own area?

And no I don't want Glycine in the common area ... I am happy slumming it in G .. I realise its a minority interest
















What do members think about a historic watch advert section?

Overall; respect to Paul for all his hard work


----------



## Silver Hawk

John, glad you've raised this...some points:


I'm *totally* dependant on the Forum members providing an accurate short description for each photo; I'll try and find it in the topic but it is often missing. It's easy for me to upload an image...and a description if I'm given it. I've tried to make it as easy as possible to mail me a description .... just click on the Ref No. in the top lefthand corner of each box.
Advert sections sounds fine with me. Also "Other Links" to reference sites only.
The "Common" nav box was just to get started...as are what constitues the A-Z. I think you need to leave this one to me...I need to balance ease of maintenance (very important if I'm going to continue doing this!) with pics received...I expect there will be a Glycine page very soon because I have a significant number of photos from this marque.

Make sense?

Paul


----------



## Foggy

> What do members think about a historic watch advert section?


I can provide a number of these, if there's interest. My problem may be getting decent enough digital images of them, although I can but try.

Foggy


----------



## JoT

Silver Hawk said:


> Make sense?


 Yes thanks Paul


----------



## Roy

Foggy said:


> What do members think about a historic watch advert section?
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide a number of these, if there's interest. My problem may be getting decent enough digital images of them, although I can but try.
> 
> Foggy
Click to expand...

 That would be great Ian, I'm very interested.


----------



## JoT

I have got a Glycine page







thank you Paul ... you know I really wouldn't have minded staying under "G" honest


----------



## Stan

Better have a look then?

That chunky Silver Hawk is a good bloke, though I doubt he is that chunky. Unlike me.









I look in the mirror and shudder.









The good thing about being 50 yo and getting a belly is the smart watches I've got.









I do know how to train, but my busted bit's restrict that.









Silly old crip.


----------



## Silver Hawk

A couple of things.....

I've added a "Useful Links" page to the Gallery; if you have any more, please let me know; no commercial / selling sites though, just informational ones.

It seems only 4 of us are interested in seeing vintage Watch Adverts posted in the Gallery...based on the feedback to me and responses to Foggy's offer.







Is that really true? If so, we'll forget about working on that side of it







.

Does anyone have any other suggestions for the Gallery?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy

I have an idea of some movement pictures.

I have tons of movements and thought it may be interesting to have some photo's in the gallery of the more interesting ones. What do you think Paul ?


----------



## pg tips

I'd like to see the adverts and movements sounds good too Roy.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Think that sounds great, Roy.









Do you see the pics of movements being under the existing A-Z or in a seperate Movement section? Latter sounds better....

Paul


----------



## Roy

Separate movement section would be better as it could get quite large.

The pictures really only need be small I could put the Cal., size , bph, etc. etc.


----------



## pg tips

yes please Roy


----------



## Mrcrowley

Where's the Audemars? I posted a pic somewhere. Let me know if you needs a better decsription.


----------



## raketakat

I'd like to see adverts and movements also. I don't suppose you've got time to comment upon interesting features in the movements have you Roy.


----------



## Guest

Silver Hawk said:


> A couple of things.....
> 
> I've added a "Useful Links" page to the Gallery; if you have any more, please let me know; no commercial / selling sites though, just informational ones.
> 
> It seems only 4 of us are interested in seeing vintage Watch Adverts posted in the Gallery...based on the feedback to me and responses to Foggy's offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really true? If so, we'll forget about working on that side of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Does anyone have any other suggestions for the Gallery?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Well I'd certainly like to see some old watch ads.

I collect them, mainly Omega and Rolex although I've got some smart old Hamilton ones amongst others.

I gave the vintage Accutron ones to Fred

I've got a few pics already I think.









I'd like to see what Foggy has.


----------



## Fred

Yes me to please, i would like to see the ads and movements, and i still have the Accutron ads Neil sent me if they would be o.k. cheers fred.


----------



## rhaythorne

Yep, ads and movements would be an interersting addition for me.


----------



## Silver Hawk

I added a couple of Full Listing pages to the Gallery:

One with Thumbnails.

One without Thumbnails.

If you have slow connection, be careful using the first one.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy

I have litererally thousands of movements , where do we start ?

I have started to photograph some but maybe we should have requests for particular movements rather than just photographing them all ?


----------



## rhaythorne

This is probably not exactly what you had in mind, but I'd like to see the movement from the O&W "Arogno", especially as, despite its vintage, it features in a watch that's currently available.


----------



## pg tips

Full listing page is very good Paul.

As for movements why don't you start with your favorites Roy and a few words as to why they are.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> I have litererally thousands of movements , where do we start ?
> 
> I have started to photograph some but maybe we should have requests for particular movements rather than just photographing them all ?


 Hi Roy,

Can't really add to what's already been said....but I'll start putting them up as soon as you start sending them...I'll just do a straight A-Z type listing...you've got the hard work taking the photos....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy

Ok Paul, I'll start sending them asap.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Added the first 2 Watch Ads today....thanks Foggy.









I'll scan the few that I have over the next day-or-two...









And any others would be very gratefully received....









Movement Section will appear as soon as I get my first photo ...


----------



## pg tips

I've got a photo of the vostok auto movt I'll send you. Don't forget my ad for the RLT4


----------



## Silver Hawk

PG wins again...his Vostok movement is now in Movement Section of Pic Gallery


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy's just sent me through his first small batch and I've put those up on the Gallery.









Is this what people are after?


----------



## Roy

Yes please let us know because I do not want to waste my time or Paul's on the movements if people are not interested in them.


----------



## chrisb

Looks good to me, very useful


----------



## Silver Hawk

Looks good Roy.









Already have 17 movements in the first day.









I'll do my Hamiltons and Gruens this weekend.


----------



## pg tips

Roy said:


> Yes please let us know because I do not want to waste my time or Paul's on the movements if people are not interested in them.


 I think it's a great resource and am very interested in them. Might not ever be able to get into them but I like to look.


----------



## Stan

Me too, I'd like to see some movements of all types. I might learn something.


----------



## MIKE

Hi,

As someone who dosn't take the backs of my watches. I'm always intrested to see movement pictures so I can see whats inside!

MIKE..


----------



## Mrcrowley

Me too!


----------



## namaste

please, please more! Most of us like to know what ticks inside, so we can complain if it's not to "chronometer standard". Please keep up the good work even if it means the end of the BAC !


----------



## Roy

I'll try to do some more asap.


----------



## JoT

Paul the gallery is looking good ... this is going to be a major web watch resource in the future in IMO


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> Paul the gallery is looking good ... this is going to be a major web watch resource in the future in IMO


Thanks John...I hope it will become so...but I'm very dependant on others, like yourself, Roy, Foggy and PG, to directly send me images ...









We need to persuade Foggy that it is worth his time, and mine, to process his collection of Watchs Ads....









BTW: just put your Omega 552 up there....thanks









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy sent me stacks of movement images over the w/e and they're now up on the Gallery --- over 60 different movements on there now. It's beginning to look like a real good web watch resource...









Thanks Roy.


----------



## jasonm

do you mind if I link it over on tz ? Im sure people would be interested.

Jason


----------



## Roy

jasonm said:


> do you mind if I link it over on tz ? Im sure people would be interested.
> 
> Jason


 I'm not sure, as it is suposed to be for our forum members.

I guess it is up to Paul.


----------



## jasonm

I know what you meen Roy, but....



> this is going to be a major web watch resource in the future


 If this is going to happen we need to spread the word, maybe sometime









Jason


----------



## rhaythorne

I'd like to see it as a resource that everyone can use. Many of the TZ-UK forum members are, of course, RLT forum members too







But, as it's on the Internet, links to it from other sites will occur as a natural process anyway.

But, if it's decided to keep it as a private resource, Paul will have to start getting into usernames/passwords which means a lot of administration.


----------



## pg tips

If you want to keep it RLT only can you not make it available in such a way that you have to log into RLT forum before you can open the link?

Personally I feel the web is for sharing and if you want to keep you stuff private either don't put it on line or password protect it and be careful whom you let have access.

I've no problems with any of my pics being linked too, that's why I put pg tips at the bottom of them


----------



## 036

> I put pg tips at the bottom of themÂ


How do you put a name on? I asked about this before but it was all about layers etc, way too complicated. Is there an easy way in Paint Shop 7 etc?

Si


----------



## Roy

This is not what I meant.

I just feel that there is no need to advertise or make people come to see something that is this good, it will happen anyway.

I do not want to see your pictures or mine ending up as an Ebay picture library for others to steal.


----------



## pg tips

Si I just use paint shop pro 5. There is a text icon in the tool bar (usually an "A" icon). Click that. then click where you want to put your text in the image and the text dialog window should open. Then type your text select font size justification etc the click ok, the position the text in the image by left click hold and drag and then right click to paste it in the image. Don't forget to chose a colour different to the background otherwise you won't see it.


----------



## 036

Thanks pg!

I knew there had to be an easier way, will play around more later. Another point: when you add the name, can you remove it at a later stage or should you save a copy of the original? Also what is "kerning" and "leading"?

Si


----------



## pg tips

You can remove the name by pressing the back button in the top tool bar but once you've saved it it's there for good so if you want both named and un named versions save as different names. I haven't come across the two terms you quoted! Must be important if I don't use them


----------



## Guest

Roy said:


> This is not what I meant.
> 
> I just feel that there is no need to advertise or make people come to see something that is this good, it will happen anyway.
> 
> I do not want to see your pictures or mine ending up as an Ebay picture library for others to steal.


It's Roys site and his wishes should be respected.









After alll he is paying for it.


----------



## Roy

Actually it's Pauls site, the decisions are his not mine. I was was just expressing my views.


----------



## JoT

Anyone got pictures of the AS1903, AS2163, ETA2824-2, ETA2893-2, FHF72, Omega1120, Valjoux7750, Seiko7S26, Seiko6117







for the Watch Gallery ... well for me to look at really


----------



## Roy

I have,









I'll take some this week.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Been following the recent posts around access etc to Photo Gallery etc. Here's my half-penny worth:


Currenty the site is a public web site, same as this Forum, RLT Watches and eBay.
As a result, anonymous users can browse freely...
Which, due to the nature of web browsers, means they can also borrow / steal any content (text, images, code) that they wish
If you want to protect your intellectual property, either don't put it on a public web site or add a watermark to your photos
Protecting my code and your text / descriptions is virtually impossible.
And I'm just as guilty as the next person; I didn't type in the lyrics to "Summertime", I stole it off another web site; also some of the code for the JavaScript text clock; and the picture of the Flatiron Building (actually not stolen but linked across to another site hosting it - subtle difference!)
If you accept all of the above, then no-one should have problems posting links to the Photo Gallery to anywhere else, or posting their pictures in this public forum

We _could_ go down the other route and password-protect the site; it would require minimal security i.e. a single username/password that we could all use but I'm not sure we want that, do we?

I think I'll only accept pictures from known forum members though...then we should only have photos that rightlfully owned.

I'll go with whatever people decide, or Roy decides, since he owns most of the movement pictures.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036

Paul

Can you hold off using any of mine you find until I have a chance to organise / edit my pics a little better, and to take some fresh ones? I also want to add my name to them. Also I have a couple in the process of getting a sort out that I have no good pics of right now.

When I sort them out properly I will send them to you.

Si


----------



## Silver Hawk

Si, yours may already be on...I can't remember who-sent-me-what. Paul


----------



## 036

There are a few on, I know, not a problem -I'd just like to have them looking their best! Plus I need to do a few descriptions etc.

Si


----------



## Silver Hawk

Si, just send me new photos and desc and I'll update them asap. Cheers. Paul


----------



## DavidH

The pic gallery is comming on nicely,

I preferr to keep it public, after all, don,t we spend hours browsing other peoples work.

I look on it as a resource for all to use. It would be nice for users with a comercial interest to send us money but that won't happen.


----------



## MIKE

Hi,

I have had some of my photo's lifted from posts and put on the gallery and I'm quite happy for Paul to do so. Indeed I was quite "chuffed" when I went onto the gallery site and found my own photo's there and that Paul concidered them good enough for the gallery. If any one uses them on other sites, so what I don't think I will be that worried. Obviously it is different for Roy who puts a lot of time and effort into his photo's as it is his buisness and would not want to see them on a competitors site as happened before.

This is my opinon on my photo's and I respect other members opinion if they don't want them used else where.

MIKE..


----------



## rhaythorne

I agree with Mike. I had a look through the gallery again this evening and it's stunning. A great piece of work. It would be a terrible shame to hide it away, although it has to be accepted that some of the better pictures will be pinched from time to time.

[EDIT] It would be possible to have a separate public and private area with those pictures that people feel they want to protect going into a separate password protected location, but I think that would spoil it somewhat and it would mean more work for Paul. Just a thought. [/EDIT]


----------



## 036

A lot of us on RLT regularly check a variey of other forums, and between us and the forums we check, I am sure if any of our pics end up on Ebay it will be seen - especially if it is an unusual piece.

It then only takes a few emails from us to the vendor and/or to Ebay to end the auction.

Si


----------



## Stan

Paul,

Publish (my ****) and be damned.









If there is a problem with my images being nicked I will sort it out.









Good work Paul, this is a valuable resource for good watch people. That's all that counts , imvho.


----------



## adrian

I've sent you an e-mail Paul.

It is nice to have a database with watch photos. If someone wants to steal a picture and use it, he will do it anyhow.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Adrian,

Welcome to the Forum...and 8 posts in your first day, well done







... you're already well on your way to beating Alex, the fastest poster you'll ever come across...but he's on holiday this week, so we all have a chance to practise our typing skills









Thanks for the link.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips

Welcome Adrian, I don't think we have any other Canadian members. I see you like swimming. Are you into dive watches then? I see from your picture something big on the wrist, white dial, show us more, you'll have noticed we like pictures of watches on here.


----------



## adrian

Thank you guys,

You can see some pictures here:

SchwarzEtienne Back

SchwarzEtienne Front

Timex

I also have a Tissot Seastar (my first watch) and a PRS3 (SS black, quartz) from Eddie. The battery on Timex is dead now and probably a replacement will void the water resistance. I also ordered another watch, payed with check send by mail but the letter was lost. I went to my bank to cancel the check but now they are refusing to return the money in my account. Quite unpleasant.


----------



## pg tips

Nice SE Adrian, I nearly bought one of those but didn't fancy romans.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Paul!

Where's the AP section?


----------



## Silver Hawk

Finally added it Paul....it's under "A", all on it's own







Sorry it's take so long, I was getting a bit of a backlog...









I've just added a load more Seiko movements from Roy, plus a few others from various other people. Thanks all.









Oh yes, we went over "1000" viewings today


----------



## Silver Hawk

Added a further 25 watches to Photo Gallery today...









I would have added more if some of the posted photos had a few more details in the threads







(hint, hint







)

And we've had over 2500 visits....


----------



## ESL

Great work Paul.


----------



## Guest

Very impressive work Hawky.

Had a proper look through today for the first time.

One thing though, I noticed you put my Chronostop Geneve under "C" instead of Omega.









I've got loads more watch pics but don't know the easiest way to get them to you, not a computer boffin like you.


----------



## jasonm

> don't know the easiest way to get them to you


Got a burner?...Might be easiest to burn to CD and snail mail it to him....


----------



## Guest

jasonm said:


> don't know the easiest way to get them to you
> 
> 
> 
> Got a burner?...Might be easiest to burn to CD and snail mail it to him....
Click to expand...

Apparently not according to my son.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Neil,

Thanks for comments.....









I've corrected the error









Do you have these other photos in electronic form (i.e. on your computer)? If so, you can just mail them to me direct as email attachments. If not, scan them first with a scanner and then email them to me.









An email can have many attachments....or just ask your son to create a ZIP file and put them all in that one file and email me the single ZIP file.









I need a short desc of each watch









PM if you need more info.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk

Added a further 25+ photos to Photo Gallery today...


----------



## Stan

Thanks Paul and thanks for adding the Rado.


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> Added a further 25+ photos to Photo Gallery today...


 Thank You Paul, well done.


----------



## adrian

I'll try to do something during the weekend (short description... etc) maybe some of my watches will made it too to the gallery.


----------



## Silver Hawk

adrian said:


> I'll try to do something during the weekend (short description... etc) maybe some of my watches will made it too to the gallery.


 Send them in Adrian....I'll look out for them


----------



## Silver Hawk

I added another 23 watches to the Photo Gallery today...mainly Bulova Accutrons after Neil's topic earlier in the week, but also Glycines, Vostoks, etc

I also renamed the Movement Section to the Reference Section...the movement pics are still in there but since no-one ever views them (only 210 views in last 6 months







), I thought I'd turn it in a more (?) useful Reference Section.

I've added an image (4 actually) to this renamed section showing watch parts and their names.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk

I added another 42 watches to the Photo Gallery today
















The update was long overdue....


----------



## Roy

Well done Paul,


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> Well done Paul,


 Two more "V"s Roy









Maybe one is the one you're wearing on Xmas day


----------



## Roy

Maybe


----------



## Stan

Nice work Paul, it's become a fantastic watch resource.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Stan said:


> Nice work Paul, it's become a fantastic watch resource.


 Thanks, Stan.

Stanley was one of the 42.


----------



## rhaythorne

Paul! How could you miss this "V"? :

*Van der Bauwede Chronorace 1*










I suppose after all, it is a watch of such understated charm and discreet styling


----------



## Stan

Silver Hawk said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work Paul, it's become a fantastic watch resource.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Stan.
> 
> Stanley was one of the 42.
Click to expand...

 Thanks Paul, I did spot him.
















He's in some very illustrious company.


----------



## Silver Hawk

rhaythorne said:


> Paul! How could you miss this "V"? :
> 
> *Van der Bauwede Chronorace 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose after all, it is a watch of such understated charm and discreet styling


Rich,

This terrible ommission has been corrected with an emergency update









Paul


----------



## rhaythorne

I should jolly well think so


----------



## pg tips

Great job paul. note to self, must update own site.

BTW still nothing in Q! Somebody must have a Q&Q surely?


----------



## Garry

Anyway,

What I want to know, is why arn't any of my bloody superb photo's in the gallery?????.........


----------



## Silver Hawk

Another long overdue update today ---- 45+ watches









Since we have so many new Forum members, might be worth pointing out a few things:

1. We have a sort of unwritten rule that says I'm allowed to pinch any posted picture in the Forum threads and add the picture to the Photo Gallery. The Photo Gallery only has photos that have been posted in RLT Watch Forums







. If anyone is unhappy with this arrangement, please make it clear in your posting and I'll then leave your photo out.

2. I get loads of people saying why isn't my superb picture in the Photo Gallery







? Easy one to answer: either I missed the thread or I have no idea what the watch is. As far as I know, only Rich (rhaythorne) routinely titles his posted photos with a nice piece of bolded descriptive text above it (







, Rich!) .

3. You can always send me your pics if you prefer --- details in the Photo Gallery.



pg tips said:


> BTW still nothing in Q! Somebody must have a Q&Q surely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Still no Qs....









Cheers

Paul


----------



## JoT

Well done Hawkey, it's a good resource


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> Well done Hawkey, it's a good resource
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thanks John. Do we have all the Glycines now? Still some more to come?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Great job SH also I`m glad a couple of mine were good enough to go on thanks.


----------



## Silver Hawk

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Great job SH also I`m glad a couple of mine were good enough to go on thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Hi Mac

...not a case of if they "were good enough" --- the std of photos on RLT is generally pretty good







.... there is no Moderation in my choice of photos for the Gallery
















... but I do need to know what the watch is before copying to the Gallery: manufacturer, model, cal etc.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## adrian

WHY AREN'T MY SUPERB PICTURES IN THE PHOTO GALLERY?






























Universal Geneve automatic, ETA 2892, discontinued model

hacking, non-screw down crown


----------



## adrian

Zeno Watch Basel, midsize pilot day-date, ETA 2836-2


----------



## adrian

Omega SMP Bond, mid size

I know EVERYONE has one of thise but the butt...


----------



## adrian

SchwarzEtienne Routemaster Valjoux 7750, discontinued model, very Breitling-esque









SE invented the Venus movement!


----------



## adrian

I have others too but pics vill follow after I'll fix my computer.









(Oh well just returned from a party, it's 6.30am and had too much beer







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> Hi Mac
> 
> ...not a case of if they "were good enough" --- the std of photos on RLT is generally pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... there is no Moderation in my choice of photos for the Gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but I do need to know what the watch is before copying to the Gallery: manufacturer, model, cal etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Thanks Paul I`ll do my best to include such information on future photos ( when I know it of course







)


----------



## rhaythorne

Well done Paul, I was looking for something in the Photo Gallery only yesterday and thought it was about time for an update. You must have read my mind


----------



## ESL

New Strap - old favourite: RLT 11 on Hirsch Carbon Sport.


----------



## johnbaz

hello

i didn't realise there was a 'movement' section in the gallery,if it's still there,how do i access it?- or has it been removed?. as the heart of the watch,i think it's the the best bit to look at (and play with







)

btw i took loads of pictures of my watches,got my oldest son to put them in a folder? on the computer and he wiped the smertmedia cards clean for me.the next day my youngest son told me the 'puter was acting up, so he reformatted it,now me being a bit dimwitted had forgotten about the piccies,until the following day when i was just going into the khazi,it suddenly hit me-like a smack in the gob







well i just felt like jumping down the bog and flushing it.i had taken the photos over a period of about a year (tried to do a proper job in a photo box to diffuse harsh lighting)and all gone with the press of a button,needless to say,with the shock our smallest room went from a soothing lemon colour scheme,to a screaming shade of blue























well there it is my tale of woe,







but at least i still have the watches









bloody 'ell i really got rambling there









regards john.


----------



## rhaythorne

John, the movements are shown under the REFERENCE section









BTW, when you've re-taken all your watch photos







I'd suggest backing them up to something that can't be overwritten like a CD-R for example.


----------



## johnbaz

CHEERS RICH

i'll make sure in future-and thanks for the help.

regards john.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Another minor update this afternoon....to keep Adrain and George happy.


----------



## Nalu

Folks, this photo gallery is one of the greatest resources available on the web, spread the word!

SH, I will do a better of labeling my photos in the future.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nalu said:


> Folks, this photo gallery is one of the greatest resources available on the web, spread the word!
> 
> SH, I will do a better of labeling my photos in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## adrian

Silver Hawk said:


> Another minor update this afternoon....to keep Adrain and George happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​















































Hangover passed







and went to see 'Constantine' with Keanu Reeves. Cool movie, a lot of special effects. Monsters, angels, good vs bad is not what it seems. Go see it.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Only 6 more hits before we reach *5000*


----------



## Silver Hawk

*5001*

Now how do I earn a Â£1 for every hit?


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> *5001*
> 
> Now how do I earn a Â£1 for every hit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


When you find out then please let me know.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *5001*
> 
> Now how do I earn a Â£1 for every hit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> When you find out then please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

You've been very quiet these last few days Roy? Been anywhere nice for Easter?


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> You've been very quiet these last few days Roy? Been anywhere nice for Easter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I have not been out the house for over a week.









Just working hard.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Photo Gallery update









1. I've added approx 35 more watches to main section

2. Create a new case back section.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne

Brilliant stuff Paul. Caseback section is an excellent addition. Well done.


----------



## Roy

Superb Paul, Thank you,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Excellent work Paul


----------



## MIKE

Yes, great work









The case backs were intresting I liked the deep sea divers helmet







on the Citizen 1000m.

Mike


----------



## Stan

Well done Paul.


----------



## Nalu

I am inordinately chuffed when I see my photos in The Gallery!









Thanks Paul, well done.

BTW, on the casebacks, under "D", that is an Anonimo Millimetri. Should have given that info up front


----------



## Silver Hawk

Another update to Photo Gallery today









Added 54 new watches























If you don't see yours in there, it is because I have no idea what it is.







but you can always PM the details and then I'll add it....

Roy, I know why you exceeded your bandwidth in May --- it is all Mac's fault







his photos are all greater than 500K --- I might have to ban his photos from the Photo Gallery if I run out of web space
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy

Well done Paul,

Now where's Mac.


----------



## JoT

Good job Paul


----------



## Mal52

Great job Paul.... what a great resource









Cheers Mal


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> Another update to Photo Gallery todayÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added 54 new watchesÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see yours in there, it is because I have no idea what it is.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â but you can always PM the details and then I'll add it....
> 
> Roy, I know why you exceeded your bandwidth in May --- it is all Mac's faultÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his photos are all greater than 500K --- I might have to ban his photos from the Photo Gallery if I run out of web spaceÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Sorry
















What size would be best?











Roy said:


> Well done Paul,
> 
> Now where's Mac.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


113 so far in my gallery


----------



## ESL

Great work Paul. (I hope my last set of emails did not cause you too much work







)

Great resource.


----------



## Silver Hawk

ESL said:


> I hope my last set of emails did not cause you too much work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


No, not at all...just reminded me I hadn't done one for over a month


----------



## Stan

Well done Paul.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Not sure if anyone else noticed, but the number of visits to the Photo Gallery topped 10,000 last week.









So today I added another 50 photos of watches...mainly from last Friday's Watch thread....if yours isn't there, it's because I have no idea what it is









Full marks to Mac for always labelling his watches in his posts









Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm

Well one Paul and









Im off to have another look....

I was going to post last week, I spent half an hour just browsing the gallery, we as a forum have collectivly got some fantastic watches between us


----------



## JoT

Nice work Paul











jasonm said:


> .... we as a forum have collectivly got some fantastic watches between us


Or have HAD some fantastic watches


----------



## jasonm

1 2 3 Ah......









You as an individual HAD...We as a forum still HAVE


----------



## Roy

Nice one Paul, well done and thank you for putting all these pictures in one place for us to see.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Who owns the 5512 Sub in the gallery?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> Not sure if anyone else noticed, but the number of visits to the Photo Gallery topped 10,000 last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I added another 50 photos of watches...mainly from last Friday's Watch thread....if yours isn't there, it's because I have no idea what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full marks to Mac for always labelling his watches in his posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, I do it specifically with the Gallery in mind


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> Not sure if anyone else noticed, but the number of visits to the Photo Gallery topped 10,000 last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today I added another 50 photos of watches...mainly from last Friday's Watch thread....if yours isn't there, it's because I have no idea what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full marks to Mac for always labelling his watches in his posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, I do it specifically with the Gallery in mind









Excellent work on the gallery BTW


----------



## Ironpants

Silver Hawk said:


> Another update to Photo Gallery today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added 54 new watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't see yours in there, it is because I have no idea what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you can always PM the details and then I'll add it....
> 
> Roy, I know why you exceeded your bandwidth in May --- it is all Mac's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his photos are all greater than 500K --- I might have to ban his photos from the Photo Gallery if I run out of web space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Paul

I wonder if you have any specific requirements for photo's to go on the library, would this be good enough,










and is there anything I could have done to make it more suitable for the library?

Although I don't have many watches interesting enough for an entry in the library I thought that some guidance might also help others.

And thanks for your hard work I find the library invaluable.

Toby


----------



## Silver Hawk

Ironpants said:


> I wonder if you have any specific requirements for photo's to go on the library, would this be good enough,
> 
> and is there anything I could have done to make it more suitable for the library?
> 
> Although I don't have many watches interesting enough for an entry in the library I thought that some guidance might also help others.
> 
> And thanks for your hard work I find the library invaluable.
> 
> Toby


Thanks Toby









That photo is fine....very good in fact....but the main reason why I don't add some photos is because the person posting the picture just writes something like "I'm wearing this today!"...and then its left to me to try and identify the watch







If I can't, then it also can't go ito the Photo Library







no matter how good the photo is.

In your case above, I can read the dial so I'll add it as "Monceau" but it would be better if I knew whether it was a manual or automatic, approx year, type of movement etc. Take a look at Mac's pictures --- he always gives a very good, brief description in bold above the watch.









Hope this helps a little.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Ironpants

Silver Hawk said:


> In your case above, I can read the dial so I'll add it as "Monceau" but it would be better if I knew whether it was a manual or automatic, approx year, type of movement etc. Take a look at Mac's pictures --- he always gives a very good, brief description in bold above the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps a little.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


I'd better get my investigating feet on









Toby


----------



## Silver Hawk

I'd been thinking about upgrading my web hosting contract for sometime....I was on a Home package







.

Yesterday, I took the plunge and upgraded to the initial Business package...still only Â£8/month....but it gives me access to 2 x 100mb mySQL databases...and that, combined with PHP, finally gives me a sensible web development platform at a relatively cheap cost







. Not quite what I have at work 

So I've started with the Photo Gallery usage metrics....loaded them into the db and run a few queries.

Who would have guessed that the watch below is the one that has been viewed more than any other in the last 9 months?
















Glad to see a few of my photos in the Top 50







although I don't own most of them anymore







... oh well 









Top 50 hits in Photo Gallery

Todays viewing in Photo Gallery

I'm going to start adding more photos









Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm

Cheers Paul..

As ever, great job


----------



## DavidH

yes, the gallery is good fun.

I am very pleased to see 4 of my pics in the top 50


----------



## Silver Hawk

61 watches just added


----------



## hotmog

Silver Hawk said:


> 61 watches just added


Some nice stuff there - including my favourite, the Enicar. The Omega Dynamic is 1997 though, not 1977?


----------



## Roy

Well done Paul,


----------



## alfinson

I can see my wrist in there


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Excellent work Paul, great set of watches


----------



## Silver Hawk

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ...great set of watches


...just wish they were all mine.


----------



## Dave ME

Nice work as always!

I can see my wrist in there...


----------



## PhilM

Great work Paul, have even got Roy's latest in there


----------



## hippo

One of the pics is mine, I'm famous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk

hippo said:


> One of the pics is mine, I'm famous!!!!!!!!


Which one? I must have made a mistake.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the pics is mine, I'm famous!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? I must have made a mistake.
Click to expand...

11 of mine









Although this one is already in the gallery


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Paul I`ve just realised there isn`t a photo of the `8` in the gallery, here a few possibilities to choose from.


















photo by Colin(Nalu)

*RLT-8, Valjoux cal7750, 23 Jewel Automatic, (1 of 10.)*




























Or there`s always sssammm`s


----------



## Silver Hawk

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Paul I`ve just realised there isn`t a photo of the `8` in the gallery, here a few possibilities to choose from.


We cant have that....so sorted!

Mach, how did you find that Sssammm photo? Did you download it when it was first posted?


----------



## PhilM

Sssammm's photo's got to stay for sure


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul I`ve just realised there isn`t a photo of the `8` in the gallery, here are a few possibilities to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cant have that....so sorted!
> 
> Mach, how did you find that Sssammm photo? Did you download it when it was first posted?
Click to expand...

For some reason it stuck in my mind, I think it might have been the interesting rug or maybe the curtains









I then just did a quick search in the photographic forum


----------



## jasonm

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul I`ve just realised there isn`t a photo of the `8` in the gallery, here are a few possibilities to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cant have that....so sorted!
> 
> Mach, how did you find that Sssammm photo? Did you download it when it was first posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason it stuck in my mind, I think it might have been the interesting rug or maybe the curtains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then just did a quick search in the photographic forum
Click to expand...

I cant see her interesting rug no matter how hard I look......


----------



## Nalu

Well done Paul! Very nice update and thanks for reminding me to label my posts!

PM sent with a link to more photos and a request.


----------



## hippo

I cant see her interesting rug no matter how hard I look......


----------



## Silver Hawk

I've not edited or added to the Photo Gallery in nearly two years. 

However, from July, I'm going to have a lot more free time so I'm planning to totally re-do it. I checked with Roy yesterday and he's happy to see this happen.  But before I start, I thought I'd check with you guys: is it still useful? does anyone use it? is it worth continuing with?

For the newer members, the way it works is that I take a copy of your watch photos posted in the Friday Watch threads and add them to the Photo Gallery...nothing more....but you do have to be happy with me taking a copy of your photos.

If I can tell what the watch model is, then I'll add that as a caption --- take a look at any of Mac's photo posting and you'll see he always informs us what his watch is --- this is great and means the photo gets indexed accurately. The new version of the Photo Gallery will not resemble the current version. It will be produced via some packaged software rather than written by hand.

So what's the verdict? Worthwhile or not? :huh:


----------



## mrteatime

Silver Hawk said:


> I've not edited or added to the Photo Gallery in nearly two years.
> 
> However, from July, I'm going to have a lot more free time so I'm planning to totally re-do it. I checked with Roy yesterday and he's happy to see this happen.  But before I start, I thought I'd check with you guys: is it still useful? does anyone use it? is it worth continuing with?
> 
> For the newer members, the way it works is that I take a copy of your watch photos posted in the Friday Watch threads and add them to the Photo Gallery...nothing more....but you do have to be happy with me taking a copy of your photos.
> 
> If I can tell what the watch model is, then I'll add that as a caption --- take a look at any of Mac's photo posting and you'll see he always informs us what his watch is --- this is great and means the photo gets indexed accurately. The new version of the Photo Gallery will not resemble the current version. It will be produced via some packaged software rather than written by hand.
> 
> So what's the verdict? Worthwhile or not? :huh:


brilliant! great idea


----------



## jasonm

Absolutly Paul....

I visit it often


----------



## Running_man

Silver Hawk said:


> I've not edited or added to the Photo Gallery in nearly two years.
> 
> However, from July, I'm going to have a lot more free time so I'm planning to totally re-do it. I checked with Roy yesterday and he's happy to see this happen.  But before I start, I thought I'd check with you guys: is it still useful? does anyone use it? is it worth continuing with?
> 
> For the newer members, the way it works is that I take a copy of your watch photos posted in the Friday Watch threads and add them to the Photo Gallery...nothing more....but you do have to be happy with me taking a copy of your photos.
> 
> If I can tell what the watch model is, then I'll add that as a caption --- take a look at any of Mac's photo posting and you'll see he always informs us what his watch is --- this is great and means the photo gets indexed accurately. The new version of the Photo Gallery will not resemble the current version. It will be produced via some packaged software rather than written by hand.
> 
> So what's the verdict? Worthwhile or not? :huh:


Great idea Paul! I'm a cack-handed photographer but on the off chance some of my pictures come out good enough to include in the gallery, you have my total permission to use them. 

A.


----------



## Toshi

Silver Hawk said:


> I've not edited or added to the Photo Gallery in nearly two years.
> 
> However, from July, I'm going to have a lot more free time so I'm planning to totally re-do it. I checked with Roy yesterday and he's happy to see this happen.  But before I start, I thought I'd check with you guys: is it still useful? does anyone use it? is it worth continuing with?
> 
> For the newer members, the way it works is that I take a copy of your watch photos posted in the Friday Watch threads and add them to the Photo Gallery...nothing more....but you do have to be happy with me taking a copy of your photos.
> 
> If I can tell what the watch model is, then I'll add that as a caption --- take a look at any of Mac's photo posting and you'll see he always informs us what his watch is --- this is great and means the photo gets indexed accurately. The new version of the Photo Gallery will not resemble the current version. It will be produced via some packaged software rather than written by hand.
> 
> So what's the verdict? Worthwhile or not? :huh:


I don't currently use it, but I will. It will certainly help when photobucket is down or slow.


----------



## SharkBike

Silver Hawk said:


> If I can tell what the watch model is, then I'll add that as a caption --- take a look at any of Mac's photo posting and you'll see he always informs us what his watch is --- this is great and means the photo gets indexed accurately.


Mac inspired me to do the same...I really appreciate that he identifies the movement too.

Yes, I check out the gallery quite often, and would love to see it expand. Bring it on, Paul.


----------



## b11ocx

Go for it...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I think it`s worth it Paul, an excellent & easy to use reference photo library :thumbsup:

On the subject of captions, I wish more people would use them as it lets you identify which model a particular watch is as well as other relevant information including what movement it uses, it also helps when you want to use the forum search facility :wink2:


----------



## PhilM

Well worth the invstement of time Paul, have spent many an hour browsing and :drool: so I say go for it :thumbup:

BTW 2 years.... It can't be that long


----------



## minkle

Feel free to use any pictures i post anywhere, you'll be lucky to find a decent one though! :lol:


----------



## Stanford

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think it`s worth it Paul, an excellent & easy to use reference photo library :thumbsup:
> 
> On the subject of captions, I wish more people would use them as it lets you identify which model a particular watch is as well as other relevant information including what movement it uses, it also helps when you want to use the forum search facility :wink2:


Agreed - and I will try and use captions


----------



## Stuart Davies

Welcome to use any of mine Paul.

To my shame I didn't kow this existed so here goes many many evenings...


----------



## thunderbolt

Great idea, if any of my pics are good enough then please feel free to use them.


----------



## PhilM

Stuart Davies said:


> here goes many many evenings...


Yeah and the ever decreasing bank balance :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies

PhilM said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> here goes many many evenings...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and the ever decreasing bank balance :lol:
Click to expand...

Bl**dy hell Phil I've only just noticed the link called "Photo Gallery" :lol:


----------



## PhilM

It's a great resource, but it does damage the pocket


----------



## [email protected]

great news :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky

Go for it Paul, you're welcome to use any of mine (if they are any good :tongue2: )

Mark


----------

